# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Is it possible to make a dream repeat?

## TheyAintNobody

Hi. 

I know I am new and all but I have an honest question, can I make a dream repeat?

For some of my details, the dream involved a dead loved one, the dream was VERY long. I guess that's about it. 

I don't know if it's possible, but this is one of the few dreams I actually remember in the mourning and IDK, I REALLY don't want to lose it.

Can anybody help?

----------


## Puffin

Hi, welcome to Dreamviews.

Unfortunately, due to the unpredictable nature of dreams, it's near impossible to get one to repeat. If you think enough about the plot of the dream, and what happened in it, you may get something similar because of what's called "day residue", when what you do/think about during the day ends up in your dream.

If you were to have a lucid dream with good control, you could make the dream go any way you like.

----------


## DreamingGhost

I have had dreams repeat them self, but they are more like new dreams in the sense I knew I had this dream before, but there were a lot of things different about it. I have never tried to make my dreams reoccur before like this though they just always do by themselves. 

Try to think about the dream in detail before going to sleep every night and maybe that will help. Read up on Dream Incubation. Maybe you can use this to make the dream or something like it reoccur. I have used this once before knowing what it was and had great results. (not to make a dream reoccur though just to make a dream I wanted at the time) I don't make a point to use this technique though so I am not the best person to say anything about it other then it worked the first time I used it.  :smiley: 

Also a big warm welcome to Dreamviews!

Take Care,
D.G.  ::jester::

----------


## WakataDreamer

I'm hoping to try something similar, since I want to find a certain Dream Character again just for fun... I was getting to know her pretty well and the ending of the dream was abrupt, I want to find her again so I can get some closure on it or something (I don't like "unfinished" feeling dreams).

If you're lucid, I bet you could coerce your subconscious into putting you back in the same dream setting / scenario... literally, just shout into the sky, "Put me back in the dream about _insert name of loved one__!" And it's all still in there, you just need to re-access it... our brain stores way more information than most people think, we never really truly forget anything, it's all in there in the crevices somewhere.

If your will is strong enough, and you believe in your ability that it will work, then you should be able to manifest the same exact dream setting again (provided that you are lucid, ie "aware that it's a dream").

This should get you started on becoming lucid... once you've done that, remanifestation is up to you and will be within your power:

http://www.dreamviews.com/f25/lucid-...hniques-74871/

I'd try the DILD technique with reality checks, you should see results in 2 weeks or less if you're dedicated.

Good luck  :smiley:

----------

